# ''Ancient Avant-Garde of renaissance Jacques Buus vs Antonio de Cabezon conventional?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My statement is the following: Jacques Buus was bold and daring, for the length of organ work that kilometric long, quasi-proto Baroque, while Antonio Cabezon more notorious was more abut a renaissance composer, more so, first & foremost traditional not bold are daring but sweet and simple.

But what Been put out by Jacques Buus on album, to my knowledge I know no LP of his works , I know two cameo appearance * and 3 full tracks on another album, so this guy need exposure one full album, his refinement and finest show here pre baroque, more complex patterns than Cabezon, true or false & I find him genius, salute folks, take god care

P.s: what are all album featuring Jacques Buus, do you find is organ work intriguing, or weel done.

That it folks sleepy gotta sleep, work out in early morning dawn Bike ride.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Antonio Cabezon more notorious was more abut a renaissance composer,


León Berben decided to use an anachronistic Renaissance organ for his Cabzon CD, I guess as an experiment to see how the music would sound on an ancient instrument, he says that in Cabezon's time there weren't many, of any, up to date baroque style organs in Spain anyway. I must say, I find what he's achieved on the recording surprisingly attractive.

At its best, Cabezon's music seems to me fundamentally baroque because the life of the music comes not through melody or harmony, but through the interplay of the voices in the counterpoint. It just may be that a harp or a harpsichord or a clavichord is better at bringing this aspect out than an organ, because the sound is less colourful.

Some recordings to try before giving up on Cabezon













.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> León Berben decided to use an anachronistic Renaissance organ for his Cabzon CD, I guess as an experiment to see how the music would sound on an ancient instrument, he says that in Cabezon's time there weren't many, of any, up to date baroque style organs in Spain anyway. I must say, I find what he's achieved on the recording surprisingly attractive.
> 
> At its best, Cabezon's music seems to me fundamentally baroque because the life of the music comes not through melody or harmony, but through the interplay of the voices in the counterpoint. It just may be that a harp or a harpsichord or a clavichord is better at bringing this aspect out than an organ, because the sound is less colourful.
> 
> ...


Yes, I acknowledge Cabezon was good and essential, but what about the great Jacques Buus, not so many albums dedicated to him my dear friend Mandryka, I think Buus style is interesting what available a full length of him?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

On keyboard, there's a couple of reasonably inspiring things on a recording by Liuwe Tamminga.









And I just noticed that Reinhard Jaud recorded a piece on a CD made on the Ebbert organ in Inssbruck. He played that organ for the NM complete Sweelinck.


----------

